# Kratefest 2019 Saturday June 22nd 2019  Sycamore, IL



## bikeman76 (Jun 17, 2019)

Blue Moon Bikes 28th Annual Kratefest
Saturday June 22nd 2019   9am - 3pm
$20 Swap Space
Show Classes $5 entry
211 W State St Sycamore, IL 60178
815-899-3100


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 17, 2019)

Already asked off work and ready to go!


----------



## badbob (Jun 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2019)

Five guys from STL will be there, but not me again of course...one of them will have a Monark 5-Bar for sale. Who else is going?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 21, 2019)

What are the classes this year? Are they’re trophies?


----------



## bikeman76 (Jun 21, 2019)

I assume they will be the same but not sure. Not my event.
You could always call the phone number above.
I just posted the event since it wasn't listed and I will be there.
Always well attended and lots to see and buy !


----------



## John G04 (Jun 22, 2019)

Any pictures?


----------



## chevbel57 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------

